# Real tree or fake tree?



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's that time of year again. So let's see what everyone has; real tree, fake tree, or no tree. 

This year we're real, but the past couple years we've busted out the ol' fake one. Just depends on our mood.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No tree this year.

I might put up some decorations, if my Daughter insists for when she's here.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing beats going to a tree farm and cutting down your own tree. With that said we have a new baby so this year itll probally be a faker.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like Realtree, but we're required to wear blaze orange during shotgun season...

Oh, Christmas Tree.... I'm with Sig then. ;D


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Always fake due to allergies.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

No tree for me this year


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Usually, we go down to the USFS office and get a free permit to cut one down out of the National Forest. Last time we did it was two years ago and made a half day trip out of it and had a blast. We went four wheeling, shooting and driving all over the mountains in search of that perfect x-mas tree.

This year got laid off after 21 years and decided to pull out the fake one to save the money.

If you ever get the chance and live in an area to do this, try it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We did real trees all through my childhood and up until about three years ago. We went out and bought a fake one at that point when the tree became the center of massive family drama that almost ruined the entire holiday.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

@002 bought a real tree did not know it had pine beetles. The next spring had to cut down 3 three trees that were over 100 years old because it the christmas tree.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We already have our permit to cut a beautiful Fir a few miles from and 1000 feet above the house.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MLB said:


> I like Realtree, but we're required to wear blaze orange during shotgun season...
> 
> Oh, Christmas Tree.... I'm with Sig then. ;D


 :anim_lol: :smt082

Real tree here...always a Frasier fir.

KG


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

We are headed out in the morning to cut down our tree. Permits here are $10 bucks so between that and the gas its about a wash on cost, but you gotta keep up those traditions :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No tree. I don't own one, and I can't even afford a little one (which I would prefer - tabletop). Growing up, it was always fake due to allergies.

-Jeff-


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

There's just something about tradition. I grew up with a fake tree. Now I have a fake tree.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Generally real tree here. One of the best times we've had getting one, my Dad and I went to a monastery in north NJ. The monastery raised trees as part of their training, and sold them to help cover their operating costs. You cut down your own tree [they had a few acres of land] and drug it up to them, where they charged you only a few dollars for the tree, and wrapped it up for you.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A small table top fake tree.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Most years a fake one due to allergies. I'm allergic to picking the dried needles out of the carpet fibers. No matter how hard you try...they'll always get there.:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I just returned from the mountain top with an 8 ft. Douglas Fir.


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

I always have a fake tree, but with real ornaments and lights :smt111


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

We always get a real tree, but since we have a toddler who wouldn't really appreciate going out to cut our own, we just pick one out at Home Depot. :mrgreen:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> We always get a real tree, but since we have a toddler who wouldn't really appreciate going out to cut our own, we just pick one out at Home Depot. :mrgreen:


That's not so bad...we buy ours off the back of a truck at a place that normally buys produce and such in bulk. Around Christmas they get a semi-trailer full of Christmas trees; always gotten really nice ones, too.

KG


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> We always get a real tree, but since we have a toddler who wouldn't really appreciate going out to cut our own, we just pick one out at Home Depot. :mrgreen:


Funny! I got my fake one at Home Depot!
:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Fakey as all get out. 
Put it up yesterday actually.. Three pieces, slide into place on the base, plug in.. lights pre-installed.. 5 minutes, done! :mrgreen:

Excellent argument for non-real tree.... 





classic!

 Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i go to church with way too many people to not get a real tree, i think i might offend half the congregation if i had a fakie


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fake tree with pre-installed lights... I'm thinking of putting it away DECORATED this year to save the work.

Maybe I'll just tumble a bunch of brass in the polisher and hang that up... it'd be all shiney, and festive, glittering golden brass...

Pull it out of the attic, put it up, pour something cold (or warm), enjoy...

My Kinda Christmas...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

My in-laws own a house in West Jefferson NC, which is Christmas tree USA, so we usually do a real tree. But we found out a few years ago that our dog is allergic to the real tree plus our new house has 15ft ceilings. So we dropped a few hundred bucks on a 10ft pre-lit tree. Buying a nice real 10 footer is almost as much as the fake one. So we decided to go fake for the next few years to save some money and so we would not have such a hard time going around a 10 footer with lights.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

Fake all the way!, pre-lt, if I could figure out how to make the ornaments stay on from year to year I would have it made.


----------

